# Berechtigungen im /dev kaputt

## tonmeister440

Hallo Gentoo-Liebhaber  :Smile: 

ich habe nach langer Zeit ein World-Update gemacht und mir dabei irgendwie udev zerschossen.

Nach langem hin und her läuft es jetzt wieder (fast). Ein kleines Problem bleibt noch.

Ich muss nach jedem Booten erst mal mit 

```
chmod -R 0666 /dev
```

 die Berechtigungen gerade ziehen, weil sonst kann ich mit dem normalen User keine Anwendung benutzen.

also habe ich Folgendes in die 50-udev.rules eingetragen (bzw. die Datei war gar nicht mehr vorhanden, also habe ich sie neu angelegt)

```
KERNEL=="null", NAME="%k", MODE="0666"
```

Das hat mein Problem zwar gelöst, aber ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung beim Booten, das ich das bitte aus der Datei herauslöschen soll.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das dann machen soll?

Gruß Tonmeister440

----------

## mrsteven

 *tonmeister440 wrote:*   

> Ich muss nach jedem Booten erst mal mit 
> 
> ```
> chmod -R 0666 /dev
> ```
> ...

 

Gerade ziehen würde ich es nicht unbedingt nennen. Das Sicherheitskonzept außer Kraft setzen trifft es weitaus besser. Wenn du deine Installation nun selbst zerschießen willst, dann mach das hier:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
```

Dank großzügig gesetzter Berechtigungen musst da dafür jetzt nichtmal mehr root sein. Aber an sich kannst du dich so auch gleich als root anmelden, macht eh keinen Unterschied mehr.  :Rolling Eyes: 

[/sarkasmus]

Okay, ernsthaft: Hast du die Konfigurationsdateien aktualisiert (mit etc-update oder dispatch-conf)? Gibt es irgendwelche verdächtigen Meldungen beim Start? Bei welchen Programmen gibt's Ärger und bei welchen Gerätezugriffen? In welchen Gruppen ist dein Benutzer?

----------

## tonmeister440

Hi,

ja ich weiß, ist keine tolle Lösung, aber was will ich machen, so konnte ich erst mal arbeiten und schauen ob ich eine Lösung finde.

Ja, habe alle konfigs mit etc-update aktualisiert.

Nein, verdächtige Meldungen die darauf hindeuten gibt es nicht. Wie gesagt mit root fuppt alles, mit normalem User gar nix. Kann zwar fluxbox starten, aber weder Eterm, noch conky noch irgendetwas anderes lässt sich starten. Ich bekomme sogar eine Fehlermeldung, das Esetbg das Hintergrundbild nicht setzen kann.

Ich habe auch schon mehrfach versucht das mittels emerge udev zu richten, aber auch ohne Erfolg.

Onkel Google hat mir einen Thread gezeigt, in dem es darum ging das Änderungen udev betreffend für gentoo vorgenommen werden und dort wurde einen Liste mit rules für devices gepostet, damit hat es beim booten Fehlermeldungen ohne Ende gehagelt. Leider konnte ich die nicht genau sehen, da es sehr schnell aus dem Screen gedrückt wurde. In der boot.msg stand leider auch nix verwendbares. Der Beitrag war aber auch schon älter irgendwann von 2004. Leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr.

Aus dem udev werde ich einfach nicht schlau. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich für jedes device eine eigene Regel definieren muss. Da sitze ich ja in 2 Jahren noch dran   :Sad: 

Gruß Tonmeister440

P.S. Ich habe mir jetzt den Inhalt einer 50-udev-default.rules von einer LiveCD (ubuntu) kopiert. Damit funktioniert es jetzt. Aber trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie man das Problem lösen kann ohne auf fremde Dateien zurückzugreifen.

----------

